# My two Euro mounts....



## brandon170 (Jul 5, 2010)

They look awsome! Im gonna try one here soon, hope it turns out like that.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## REAU (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks great, Wondering if you could degresase it with Ammonia,Dawn, and water mixture to pull the yellowing out?


----------



## DAVEOB (Aug 15, 2007)

Mine did the same (yellowing) I just gave it another coat of 40 volume peroxide cream, and it brightened it back up. Been two years and still looks great.


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice job


----------



## demonjigger (Apr 6, 2011)

you can seal it with elmers white glue, this might help with the yellowing problem. Just mix white glue and water to make a paint, and brush it on


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

looks great


----------

